# Morceaux illisibles sur IPod Nano Touch



## Fannooo (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un probleme avec mon Ipod Nano Touch:

Certains morceaux (albums entiers), que je peux pourtant lire sur Itunes sans probleme, sont illisibles sur mon Ipod. Ils apparaissent bien dans la liste des albums, je peux même visualiser la liste des titres, mais lorsque j'essaye de les lire, l'image de l'abum apparait pendant environ 1 seconde puis je reviens sur la liste des titres sans que le morceaux ne se mette en route.
Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème? Comment le resoudre?

Merci 

PS: J'ai déjà essayé d'effacer l'album puis de le remettre dans l'Ipod, sans succès


----------



## nancyarchi (4 Mai 2011)

Salut,
je te conseille de restaurer ton iPod comme nouvel iPod, pas sur les sauvegardes. Au moins tu seras sur de partir sur des bases saines, normalement ca devrait regler le probleme
bon courage


----------

